# St. Maarten Dining Suggestions Please



## Betty (Jun 24, 2006)

I know many of you are seasoned travelers to St. Maarten/Sint Martin.  I need help and suggestions for dining out.  I have read a zillion restaurant suggestions on the SXM forum on TravelTalkOnLine, and my head is spinning.  I'm hoping my fellow Tuggers can help me narrow things down a little.  

We don’t want to spend our entire vacation budget eating out at expensive restaurants no matter how good the food may be.  We prefer not having to spend $100+ every evening, although we do like to splurge a couple of times while on vacation and go to a romantic spot with a lovely view, great food and fine wine.   I think I've concluded that the more expensive, gourmet type restaurants are on the French side, but I’m sure the Dutch side has its share of expensive places, too.  My husband is a big eater and not really into fancy gourmet dining, especially if the price is exorbitant and the portions small.  

I've also read about lolos, particularly Talk of the Town and Sky's the Limit.  I believe these to be small, nothing fancy kinds of places with excellent food at very reasonable prices.  Can anyone tell me if they have been to either of these and would you recommend them?  Are they clean and sanitary places to eat?  Don't want to get sick from the food or water and spoil our trip to paradise.

Also, I've read many recommendations for the Claude Mini Club buffet on Wed. or Sat. evenings.  Has anyone ever been, and what did you think?  Is it worth the price and are reservations necessary?  We leave soon.

We are staying at LaVista Resort and definitely plan to dine at their Hideaway Restaurant, since I've read nothing but great things about it.  Others we are considering are Lee's Seafood, Bananas, La Gondola for Italian, Shrimpy's, Baywatch at Orient Beach, Peg Leg Pub, Pineapple Pete's, the Boathouse, the Wharf Restaurant, Halsey's and Zee Best for breakfast.  I'd love to hear any and all thoughts about any of these or any others you think we shouldn't miss.  Would also like suggestions on a good place for pizza.

I've been reading about Bikini Beach Bar, the Buccaneer Bar, and Sunset Beach Bar where you can watch the planes land, which we plan to do.  We will have a rental car, so getting around shouldn't be a problem.  Let's just hope we don't run into any of the petty thieves I've been reading so much about.  I must admit I'm a bit concerned about our safety.  We aren't youngsters, night owls or bar flies, but we like to drink a little and eat good food at prices that won't break the bank.  Sitting on the beach (which one?...that's a whole other dilemma) or by the pool with cheese and wine is also something we enjoy.  

Sorry for the long post, but I need help and welcome any and all suggestions.  

Betty


----------



## Kal (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess I can ask the difficult question right off.  How much do you want to spend on the average meal per person (including service & tip)?  How many nights will you be on the island?  What's the most you want to spend on a single dinner per person?

This info will help get you in the right direction.

Preliminarily it sounds like you should stay away from all Grand Case restaurants except Talk of the Town.  Some of the places you mention are likely lunch at Orient Beach.  How much do you want to spend on lunch?

There are lots of ways to do St. Maarten, even on a limited budget.  We are on the island 3 weeks every year and by no means do we splurge every night.  A person just has to get creative and have a plan.

Of the places you have listed here are my comments: 

Hideaway Restaurant - Nice
Lee's Seafood - Reasonably priced but can get LOUD
Bananas - Skip it
Baywatch - Good food, but only lunch
Peg Leg Pub - Not on my list
Pineapple Pete's - Not impressed with bar food
Boathouse - Service is terrible and over priced; will not return
Zee Best - Excellent for breakfast
Bikini Beach Bar - VERY expensive
Buccaneer Beach Bar - drinks
Sunset Beach Bar - High price for the quality; MUST SEE for big jet landings.

Add in Le Piccolo which is dinner at the Zee Best location
Add in Johnny B Under the Tree - Don't miss it (Huge bargain)
Poulet d' Orleans - Excellent, very reasonably priced


----------



## Betty (Jun 24, 2006)

Gee, Kal, I hope I didn't come across as a cheapskate.  It's just that I've read that an evening meal on the French side from appetizers to dessert and everything in between including drinks and gratuity runs at least $100 to as much as $200+ per couple.  That's just not what we'd want to spend every night, since we'll be there for one week.  Would you say that is the norm at most restaurants in Grand Case except for the lolos, of course?  For lunch I would hope anywhere from $20-$40 per couple would do it.  Less, of course, would be even better...like pizza or sandwiches on the beach.

For the evening, I guess I was hoping to find nice places that might run $50-$80 a couple with a shared appetizer, two entrees, wine for me and a beer or two or diet soda for my husband (depends on his mood), and sometimes one dessert (for me), but not always.  Depends on how full I am and what strikes my fancy.  That's usually how we do it here in the States.

I appreciate your comments about each of the restaurants I listed.  It helps to weed out those that we were wondering whether or not to consider.  You didn't comment on La Gondola, Shrimpy's, Halsey's, the Wharf and Claude Mini Buffet, but that may be because you aren't familiar with them.

We plan to splurge ($150+ if necessary) one night for a nice spot with great food, a romantic atmosphere, and a lovely setting by the water.  Know of anything that fits that bill?

Thanks for your other suggestions.  I had read about Le Piccolo, but hadn't heard about either of the other two.  Where is Johnny B Under the Tree located?   I'm assuming Poulet d'Orleans is in Orleans, but I could be wrong.  Sounds like we shouldn't miss either of those.

One last question...are bermuda shorts with a nice shirt acceptable attire for men in the evening at most nice restaurants, or are long pants more widely accepted?  Thanks for your help.  I really appreciate it.

Betty


----------



## Kal (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahh, I think I misunderstood your dining budget as the places you mention are all sort of middle of the road in pricing and quality.  So given your budget, maybe look carefully at the Grand Case restaurants.  Otherwise, my thoughts are the same.

Our favorite restaurant is *Sol e' Luna*.  It is always voted as the most romantic restaurant on the island.  Another favorite in Philipsburg is *L' Escargot*.  In both cases you can have a wonderful full dinner for $60-$80 per person. 

There are a number of restaurants in Marigot Port La Royale.  One of our favorites is *La Belle Epoque*.

On Dawn Beach there's a great beach bar during the day (Mr. Busby's) but at night it turns into *Daniels by the Sea*.  This is right on the water and works well day and night.

*Poulet d' Orleans* is restaurant in a private residence.  The owner and chef was brought to St. Martin as the chef for the Le Meridian Resort.  He stayed there until about 1995 then opened his own place.  The food is 5-star quality and very inexpensive.  You dine on the veranda.  That's one of the highlites of our annual trip.

The restaurants in Grand Case are all over the map.  Stroll down the street and look at the menus.  Except for the lolos, prices are in the $60-$100 per person range.

We make the most of dinner and drinks, so we always go very light at lunch.  Lunch at Orient Beach is all over the map, but IMHO, the best place is *Baywatch*.  At *The Pirate*, you can get a good lunch for about $8-$12 per person.  Other places are more expensive.

*Johnny B Under the Tree* is a lolo located in Johnny's front yard.  You can get a side of baby back ribs for $5.  A half of a grilled chicken is $4.  The full meal is $2 extra.  We pick up the meat and take it back to the resort for dinner.

With regard to La Gondola, Shrimpy's, Halsey's, the Wharf and Claude Mini Buffet, I really have no comment.  *Shrimpy's* is probably the only one that inspires me of the group, but I'd first have to look at the menu.

For attire, shorts and a golf shirt are perfectly fine.  The only time I wear long pants is on the airplane if the cabin is cold.

I've got a boat load of St. Maarten pixs on my website.  Check it out *here*.  Many of the restaurants I've mentioned are scattered throughout.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jun 25, 2006)

Our "big" night out is often at Marios Bistro in Marigot. Reserve a few days before for a waterfront table. Uncle Harrys on the airport road has lobster served fresh from the water and fairly reasonable. Next to the sunset beach bar is the Caravanseria resort which has a happy hour at one of its restaurants daily. The drinks are free for a time and then go to 50 cents, a dollar, etc. The chineese appies are delicious, order 4 for 2 people and thats dinner for under $20. Try the supermarket near the bridge in Marigot for freshly baked bread, french cheeses and pates. Their wine selection is good and priced fairly. There is also a wine store in simpson bay that has daily specials and is priced well although all the supermarkets have wine and booze as well. I would not worry about petty crime, just be smart like anywhere else. Don't leave anything of value (wallet, credit card) on your towel when you go for a swim, I don't lock the car most times because there is nothing in it to steal, I bring a small amount of money with me when we beachhop for that cold heineken and after 30 years of st maarten,have never had a problem. Enjoy


----------



## TTom (Jun 25, 2006)

You might also want to check out Mary's Boon.  It's over by the airport, and they serve family style meals.  Drinks are on the honor system (pour yourself and tell them what you drank).

We were there for Valentine's Day and really enjoyed it.

Other than that, Mario's for special occasion and Hideaway are the best.

Tom


----------



## CarlK (Jun 26, 2006)

We enjoyed Le Bec Fin, which is close to La Vista, at the bottom of the hill going up to the Pelican resort.  Good food, excellent service, and the price wasn't too expensive -- although our wine bill always adds a lot!  We didn't think the Hideaway was anything special.   The seafood at Lee's was good, but parking was a real pain.
Carl


----------



## Betty (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.  Searching out many of the restaurants mentioned will be fun.  Can't wait until we arrive and can form our own opinion of this island.  It seems people either love it or hate it.  No matter what, we'll enjoy being together, and that's all that really matters to us.

Betty


----------



## tashamen (Jun 28, 2006)

yes, thanks for all the replies from me too.  We're heading to SXM next month, and it's been a few decades since we've been there so this is helpful.  We'll be at the Royal Islander Cub la Plage.


----------



## Blondie (Jun 28, 2006)

Just returned from La Vista in May.  Anyway- we love the pizza and Caesar's salad at the little place at the floating bar "the Lady C" across from Royal Palm right near you! Also, do NOt order anything fancy to drink at Sunset Beach bar. My Pina Colada was $9. Hubby was ticked at me because I never drink those! I offered to take off my shirt (topless women drink free) to compensate for the pricey bar tab but he said he'd pay and I should stay dressed. Anyway- we loved Zee Best for breakfast and Talk of the town in Grand Case. Have fun!


----------



## normab (Jul 10, 2006)

We found a tapas restaurant in Grand Case, can't remember the name.  Very reasonable and good,  on the left side south of L'Auberge and L'alabama a bit.  We also like the Hideaway.  In Phillipsburg, we always eat once at the Pasgrahan hotel.  Either lunch or dinner, they have reasonable prices and good food, and you look out over the harbor.

Hope this response is not too late!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 10, 2006)

Do* NOT* go to L'Escapade Restaurant - we went there on Valentine's Day and I spent the next two days with rather violent food poisoning.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jul 10, 2006)

I was there over Memorial Day week.

I stayed at Mullet Bay so I ate mostly around there and Simpson Bay.

These are the restaurants I ate at: Paris Bistro, Pineapple Pete, Le Bec Fin, White Swan (Chinese), Terra, and La Vie en Rose.

A place that was closed during my visit that I really wanted to try is Wajang Doll (pronounced Wayang), an Indonesian restaurant in Simpson.

As for what I had, Terra is really good and White Swan makes good Chinese for the Caribbean.  Didn't care for Le Bec Fin (boring food and uninspiring service), La Vie en Rose (had lunch there and my duck was overcooked and bland), Paris Bistro (overpriced and boring food), and Pineapple Pete (bar food).

In Marigot, next to the outdoor market are a bunch of restaurants serving Caribbean cuisine.  At Bryan's, I sampled their oxtail, curry chicken, lamb stew and salted fish (they let me sampled 4 main courses in one lunch  )

At another restaurant on the same block, I had a whole fish and oxtail.


----------

